
Near-Infinite-Lasting Power Sources Could Derive from Nuclear Waste - elorant
https://interestingengineering.com/near-infinite-lasting-power-sources-could-derive-from-nuclear-waste
======
mikevp
Talking about reactor waste with an image of 55 gallon steel drums with the
radiation trefoil on them... Sheer ignorant incompetence.

"Near-infinite" power source from decay of Carbon 14. In some low power
applications this would be close enough to eternal as makes no difference, but
calling it a "near-infinite" source of power in general is pretty wildly
exaggerated.

